# is the river cleard up



## cat daddy (Apr 11, 2004)

wouls some one post what the river looks like , is it still muddy or has it cleard up yet ??????????. in need of some skipps


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't know which section you're interested in...

Pike Island Pool near Steubenville is beginning to look pretty good both level and clarity wise.


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

When I crossed the river near Lawrenceburg, I noticed some small debris and that the river appears to be clearing. Near the mouth of the GMR I saw a distinct line in the water where the clearer water of the GMR was getting into the main stream of the Ohio. As long as the rain stays away, the river should be in great shape this weekend.


----------



## cat daddy (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the post. any info around Meldahl dam?????


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

mud...yea mud


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Too muddy for striper?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Cumberland pool is in pretty good shape, its low and just a little off color.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Hows the river looking at Marietta?/


----------



## redone29 (Jun 12, 2004)

Up here around Bellaire and Shadyside the river looked fine. Had some storms overnight but don't think it will affect it to much if at all.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Heres a quick question???Anyone ever notice if the river is clearer above or below Cinci? It seems to be that its always a little cleaner upstream of cinci than it is downstream? Is this just my imagination?


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

no carpin it is cleaner up above the damn...its wider and slower up there and slower moving water can't hold as much dirt so it tends to clear faster


----------



## oncearacer52 (Apr 24, 2004)

Still pretty muddy around Maysville. About 10 to 12 miles above Meldahl.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope...went today, near Foster KY


----------

